# Live Trapping Woodchucks



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

Many of you probably knew of this, but I had just recently come across it so I figured I would share. To live trap a woodchuck: set the box live trap, use an apple for bait, cut 3 pieces or so from the apple, leave one or 2 outside the entrance of the trap, one or 2 pieces in the trap and use the rest of the apple (core and all) by hanging it with a wire from the top inside of cage near the back. I used a 3" screw, stuck it in the apple, tied the wire to the screw and also to the top of the cage so that it hangs near the back of cage. There is no way they can get that apple off there without tripping the trap.


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Good idea, I always watched them and saw which hole they went into and set a 1.5 on the trail coming out.

I wonder if they would be attracted to those sweet smelling muskrat lures. A combo with the apple.

I don't have any groundhogs around my house or I would have to try.

I trapped and shot enough as a kid getting into outbuildings and destroying our vegetable garden I hope they never get established in big numbers by my house.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Had one in the garden last year. Son took care of him with the AR15. I am sure they will be back this year.


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

These 2 were out in early March shadow boxing by the garden. Black Rifled.


----------



## D3131 (Dec 15, 2020)

Broccoli by far is the best woodchuck bait I have found, fresh not cooked. Hang from the top in the back of the trap as with all bait. Have had several woodchucks panic when trapped and have heart attacks trying to escape. You will find them on their back with their front legs in the air often within an hour of being caught if this happens.


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

D3131 said:


> Broccoli by far is the best woodchuck bait I have found, fresh not cooked. Hang from the top in the back of the trap as with all bait. Have had several woodchucks panic when trapped and have heart attacks trying to escape. You will find them on their back with their front legs in the air often within an hour of being caught if this happens.


Finding a woodchuck this way might not be as satisfying, but that's okay, mission accomplished!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Any recommendation for trapping cats? What I'd like to do is maximize my efforts so I was watching some utube videos on how ranchers trap a lot of hoggs all at once. I'd rather take one big load to the dump than several small loads. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Any recommendation for trapping cats? What I'd like to do is maximize my efforts so I was watching some utube videos on how ranchers trap a lot of hoggs all at once. I'd rather take one big load to the dump than several small loads. Thanks in advance.


I have caught a few cats over the years using live traps and tuna fish, dry cat food, or cat food in a can. When that Ryan Rannahan kid lived by the Federal Mogul factory years ago, his Dad was grateful for my trapping efforts around the neighborhood.


----------



## #1wallygator (Jan 31, 2017)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Any recommendation for trapping cats? What I'd like to do is maximize my efforts so I was watching some utube videos on how ranchers trap a lot of hoggs all at once. I'd rather take one big load to the dump than several small loads. Thanks in advance.


A little bit of raw bacon.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

The best way to get those woodchucks is a 160 conibear over the hole if you can do it safely. If not then a double door cage trap with a nose cone over the hole is the next best way.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Conibear is much better. You dont have to violate anyone space by dumping an animal where it is most likely not welcome any more that your yard.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Why waste perfectly good meat. They are best in the spring or wait for the young ones to show up.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

I learned a long time ago to stake those live traps down. I had several flipped over during the struggle allowing the door to open. Not all traps will open but mine did.


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

22 Chuck said:


> Conibear is much better. You dont have to violate anyone space by dumping an animal where it is most likely not welcome any more that your yard.


we have an inquisitive cat at the house, I set conibears further back behind the house but I have some concerns about catching that goof ball in one of the traps. Someday, when we don’t have a cat, I will be back to lethal traps.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

You mean your cat is not leashed and harvests a lot of birds, rabbits etc??


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

22 Chuck said:


> You mean your cat is not leashed and harvests a lot of birds, rabbits etc??


I have seen him catch a few rabbits. Rabbits ruin my trees Catch-22


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't need a live trap for woodchucks because there aren't any. I do have a live trap for cats and his name is Oz. He hates cats and if he finds them here the most of them don't leave.


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

22 Chuck said:


> Conibear is much better. You dont have to violate anyone space by dumping an animal where it is most likely not welcome any more that your yard.


You see, “live trap” is a relative term.....I prefer to call mine “live, for now, traps”


----------



## 82shortbox (Jan 6, 2017)

Found a woodchuck hole under my barn. Set a live trap by it and put melon rinds in it. Checked the next day and trap was set. Nothing init, but found a 4x4 square cut out of the bottom with a tunnel from underneath for escape. Set it again and same thing, hole a little bigger with tunnel. What would chew through the metal cage with wire about the size of a pencil lead? And fit through a 4 x4 hole? It's happened twice. Might have to set up a deer cam.


----------

